# Help with a wood/metal project...



## stevenjdowd (9 Mar 2017)

I'm new to the forum and the world of woodworking per se so seeking advice, if I may?
I'm keen to get a couple of 'different' 3kg dumbbells lathed up for my wife as a 'thank you!'
I recently broke my neck in a cycling accident and am now tetraplegic. She's been a rock through our scariest time and, as she enjoys her home fitness, I thought a simple set of beautifully made dumbbells might be just the ticket.
I was thinking a walnut and metal combo but very open to ideas, even on unusual shapes.
Can anyone help? Much appreciated.


----------



## nev (9 Mar 2017)

Original request over in the general woodworking section.
looking-for-help-with-a-project-t104002.html

So if any of the metal heads fancy a combined effort with a wood head please answer over on the original post (click the above link).
I'll lock this thread just to keep thinks simple.


----------

